# elan valley



## ajs (May 12, 2009)

.

elan valley is looking splendiferous at the moment....but didn't see any invitations to stay over.... 
... mostly.. _"you can't stay ear" signes _

sad

unless i missed any....


regards
aj


----------



## Pioneer (May 12, 2009)

Hi aj,
great pics of a lovely part of Wales, pity about the signs, but got to be somewhere to stay by the reservoirs, mind you a bus like yours + bike trailer, very hard to hide, maybe a cam net from the Army stores?
Great trip to do on the bike, take care.
Bill.

Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (May 12, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi aj,
> great pics of a lovely part of Wales, pity about the signs, but got to be somewhere to stay by the reservoirs, mind you a bus like yours + bike trailer, very hard to hide, maybe a cam net from the Army stores?
> Great trip to do on the bike, take care.
> Bill.
> ...


 
tiz quite amazing ...these days... everywhere i go on the bike i'm looking for stop-overs for everyone on here (and myself of course)

think i'm becoming civilised in my old age 

regards
aj


----------



## kangooroo (May 17, 2009)

There are 'no overnight parking' signs throughout the Elan Valley but if you have a small motorhome (mine is a car conversion - a Renault Kangoo Roo) then it is possible to park discreetly - I've done so many times myself.  

A warden tends to patrol between 9-10pm and again around 8am in the summer months so if you're tempted to stay unofficially, then it's better to wait until after dark and move off by about 7.30am then pretend you've been up for hours if you're challenged.  I've never had any problems, but I am *very* discreet!


----------



## Chrissy (May 17, 2009)

*Pics*

Lovely Pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## nigel54 (May 17, 2009)

*Elan valley*

Super pictures, they have just brightened up this dull a/noon. I was down at Elan valley last august intending to wild, but signs everywhere saying no. There have been times in the past when i have crept in under the hours of darkness, but this time no, too many wardens kicking about. Thanks for nice pics AJ,


----------



## ajs (May 17, 2009)

kangooroo said:


> (mine is a car conversion - a Renault Kangoo Roo) I am *very* discreet!


 
bet it's good fer hoppin about eh....... 

_OK...tis tooo old a joke te be funny anymore ... like me _

regards
aj


ohhhh just thought of a stop over....don't remember any signes up here


----------



## ajs (May 17, 2009)

kangooroo said:


> (mine is a car conversion - a Renault Kangoo Roo) I am *very* discreet!


 
bet it's good fer hoppin about eh....... 

_OK...tid tooo old a joke te be funny anymore _

regards
aj


ohhhh just thought of a stop over....don't remember any signes up here


----------



## ajs (May 17, 2009)

.

 buckingfell... it aint funny twice ...

 regards
aj


----------



## kangooroo (May 17, 2009)

Yes, the Kangoo Roo is very good for hopping about in!

I've parked at Pont ar Elan, in Elan village itself and in the visitor centre car park.  The latter can be a bit risky due to the patrolling wardens and the entrance gate which is occasionally locked. 

It's such a shame that more areas aren't camper-friendly.  We bring money into an area and most of us are responsible, quiet and considerate both to others and the areas we visit.  Generally, however, I've found that when I've parked in unofficial places and been seen the following morning, I am ignored because I pose no threat but I try to remain discreet and unseen.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 17, 2009)

ajs said:


> ohhhh just thought of a stop over....don't remember any signes up here



Elan Elan, so good you posted twice!!  Nice one blue eyes.


----------



## ajs (May 18, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Elan Elan, so good you posted twice!!  Nice one_* blue eyes*_.


 

 kinbell... didn't know you'd been looking 

keepin me shades on in future 

regards
aj


----------

